# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Need help on Pleco!

## andygan

Hi! I'm new in keeping plecos and I have myself now 6 plecos. But now I have some questions. I hope you guys can really help me out.
1)I have 2 logs in my tank and it's filled with algae but I've never seen them eating it.
2)Would I know if my pleco are not eating?(Tell tale sign)
3)I bought some pleco food(algae tablet), how often should I feed them and how many a time?
I really hope to learn more information from all of you guys. Please tell me more on what I should and should not do.
Thanks a million!!! :Wink:

----------


## andygan

Anyone? Please help...

----------


## Vican

I'm also quite new at pleco eating.
But here are some that I can think of

- What L number plecos are you keeping? Some are not good algae eaters but are omnivorous or eats meat
- You can try feeding them sliced cucumber. There is a easy way to feed them cucumber, just do a search in the forum or DIY section
- Not too sure what kind of algae is on your driftwood, but most likely it's bba and they don't really eat that. Not much fish eat bba


Good luck!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 3/12/2003 12:01:30 AM 
> 
> Hi! I'm new in keeping plecos and I have myself now 6 plecos. But now I have some questions. I hope you guys can really help me out.
> 1)I have 2 logs in my tank and it's filled with algae but I've never seen them eating it.
> 2)Would I know if my pleco are not eating?(Tell tale sign)
> 3)I bought some pleco food(algae tablet), how often should I feed them and how many a time?
> I really hope to learn more information from all of you guys. Please tell me more on what I should and should not do.
> Thanks a million!!! 
> ----------------


Hi andygan,
1 - there are 3 types of pleco namely : Carni., Omni. and vege. The 6 pcs that you have bought could be carni or omni. Check out their L id and requirement from planetcatfish website. 
2 - if there are alot of left over food at the bottom then it's an indication they're not eating !. Most catfish particularly loricariidae or plecos are armed with sensory glands over all it's body, the sensory glands help the pleco to locate food in the dark, it is so effective that the moment food hit the water, they are already able to zero in on the location. 
3 - I have quite a collection of plecos hence I usually feed them with a wide selection / mixture of foods like fresh vege., hikari algae wafers, minced ox-heart, blood worms, carni. sinking pellets and bio-food ( can buy this from Sam Yick ). Feeding is on alternate day, this ensure no food wastage and most importantly maintain the water parameter. Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Haha the master is talking.....Andy and Vican, please ID your pleco and we will have a better picture. Furthermore, most pleco active at night.

----------


## akoh

Kun, if you have time over this weekend, check out the L081 gold nugget at QH Q area, noticed some have very very dots ! quite nice !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Issssssssss....it???? Ok I will go down later..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Nature

got any pleco pic..?[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Vican

> ----------------
> On 3/12/2003 10:46:56 AM 
> 
> Haha the master is talking.....Andy and Vican, please ID your pleco and we will have a better picture. Furthermore, most pleco active at night.
> ----------------


So far, I only have a snowball in my 5' planted tank. It has been eating the algae on the glass and sucking on the driftwood. Not too sure if it feeds on the bloodworms I put in also.

----------


## andygan

Hi! Thanks a lot a lot.
I'm not really sure about the &amp;quot;L&amp;quot; number of my plecos.
Anyway, I think I have 
A) 2 gold nugget(black body and yellow spots with yellow colour at the end of it's fins)--L018/L085/L081/L177???
B) 1 Opal Spot pleco ( black body and big white spots)--- L082???
C) 1 Lemon Spotted Green Pleco(green body with small yellow spots)---L200???
D) 1 Royal Pleco(gray body with black strips)---L???
E) 1 Don't know what Pleco :Razz:  ( Green body with yellow spots and also yellow fins)---L???

That's all I know abt my Plecos. Not sure abt the L numbers.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> A) 2 gold nugget(black body and yellow spots with yellow colour at the end of it's fins)--L018/L085/L081/L177???
> B) 1 Opal Spot pleco ( black body and big white spots)--- L082???
> C) 1 Lemon Spotted Green Pleco(green body with small yellow spots)---L200???
> D) 1 Royal Pleco(gray body with black strips)---L???
> E) 1 Don't know what Pleco ( Green body with yellow spots and also yellow fins)---L???
> 
> ----------------


Hi andygan, not bad ! spot on A B C ! 
B) could be LDA033, L248 or L082
D) could be L27 series 
E) think the description fit L047 magnum.
It will be earlier to id them if you got pictures. Cheers ! 
[ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## andygan

Hi! Akoh,I'm think I'm going crazy liao. I just bought 2 more pleco again.
1) L???---(black body with white strips and vertical strips on the head)

2) L???---(Brownish body with golden strips)-look like tiger strips.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> I'm think I'm going crazy liao. I just bought 2 more pleco again.
> 1) L???---(black body with white strips and vertical strips on the head)
> 
> 2) L???---(Brownish body with golden strips)-look like tiger strips.
> ----------------


andygan ! that happened to me 7 yrs ago ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]. Think no: 1 is L204 Flash Pleco from Peru and no: 2 is L002 Tiger Pleco from Brazil, hope the id is correct, Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

WooHoo, glad to see a new pleco fan here!! :Wink:

----------


## coryfav

Allen, 7 years of pleco-keeping/collecting? Whoa![:0] 

Er... the (E) has spots. L047's spots are not very distinctive, are they? My first thoughts were on L14a...[: :Smile: ] 

Well, I've been out of touch though. :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Allen, 7 years of pleco-keeping/collecting? Whoa![:0] 
> 
> Er... the (E) has spots. L047's spots are not very distinctive, are they? My first thoughts were on L14a...[:] 
> 
> Well, I've been out of touch though. 
> ----------------


Yah ! Flor ! abt 7 yrs ! adult L046 used to be only 30 to 35 bucks !, Gold Nuggets, L134, Royal Panaque and some other L series are below 30 bucks !. 
Some L047 magnum do have very light yellowish spots on its body. My initial thought was also L14a but his description : green body with yellow spots and yellow fins ! doesn't fit Goldie ! anyway will do good if he can post a picture !  :Smile: .
I was at Gan yesterday and MAN ! PLENTY OF PLECOS lah ! ( the usual ones like L200, LDA033, L177, Adonis, butterfly, Leopard, Royal Panaque, Common Twig, Tiger, L025 etc. Check it out ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Haha Allen, my hand start to itch when I saw those pleco that why have to keep myself from going to GAN and QH.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> my hand start to itch when I saw those pleco that why have to keep myself from going to GAN and QH.[] [] 
> ----------------


I'm worst ! I can't sleep if I don't get may hands on those plecos ! coz' each time I close my eyes ! images of them appear !. So the only cure is buy them lor !!! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

Allen, I've to keep away from Gan's for now cos I know I 100% won't walk away empty-handed, but definitely empty-wallet.[ :Grin: ] 

Have not been able to keep my 100% concentration on my tanks lately, saw casualties consisting of 3 Corydoras pandas and 2 L046. :Sad:  Should not be adding anymore new fish until I'm sure everything's ok.

Allen, I saw Urbanjungleman's thread on the Aqualog stuff, too late. I need to get the Aqualog Supplment #13 too. Any chance of contacting him? I tried to tongpang Benny, but I think UJM's not reading his PM here. :Smile:  

Cheers!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Have not been able to keep my 100% concentration on my tanks lately, saw casualties consisting of 3 Corydoras pandas and 2 L046. Should not be adding anymore new fish until I'm sure everything's ok.
> 
> Allen, I saw Urbanjungleman's thread on the Aqualog stuff, too late. I need to get the Aqualog Supplment #13 too. Any chance of contacting him? I tried to tongpang Benny, but I think UJM's not reading his PM here. 
> ---------------


Flor ! sorry to hear your loss especially the L046 !  :Sad: . Yah ! better make sure water parameter/condition is ok ! . 
UJM is my pleco buddy, I'll check with him to see whether is is too late to tongpang. Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## Hitman

Hi Allen,

Was shocked to see your no. of posts here. You deserve to be head moderator man! How to get promotion to one?

Anyway, maybe dropping by this Sat to check out g's new plecs. Seems like the influx is on. Catch up then.

Regards

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hi Allen,
> 
> Was shocked to see your no. of posts here. You deserve to be head moderator man! How to get promotion to one?
> 
> Anyway, maybe dropping by this Sat to check out g's new plecs. Seems like the influx is on. Catch up then.
> 
> Regards
> ----------------


Hoi Bro ! what wind blow you here ?. Nice of you to down in !. Hows your plecos and &amp;quot; the other stuffs &amp;quot; collection coming along ? bet must be over crowding your study-room huh !. 
Yah ! pleco fever and season is happening again !. BUT BUT think the war will have a great impact ( delay or shortage )on the shipment ( especially the L046 ! ). I'll be at Gan's FF on Sat morning for the AQ workshop, Hope to catch up with you ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

The 3 Head Plecomaniacs - Akoh, Urbanjungleman &amp;amp; Hitman, right?[ :Grin: ] 

Allen, the last of my 3 L046 died last night. No external signs, no sunken tummies, etc. Suspect it's something to do with the canister cleaning that I did 2 weeks ago.

Corys in the same tank's still doing well.

Now the rest of my plecos are those in their own tank. Oh well...[ :Embarassed: ] 

No more new fish till I'm sure all's well again.[: :Smile: ]

----------


## ikan

Sorry off topic.
Akoh, have your other catfish other than the zebra spawned? 
Also do you have gravel on all your tanks.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Allen, the last of my 3 L046 died last night. No external signs, no sunken tummies, etc. Suspect it's something to do with the canister cleaning that I did 2 weeks ago.
> ----------------


Flor ! L046s are quite hardy, they don't usually kick the bucket that easily [ :Knockout: ]. Three main KO factors are water parameter, &amp;quot; live &amp;quot; food ( especially BW ) and water temp.
To maintain the &amp;quot; correct water parameter &amp;quot; I alway maintian 2 units of filtering system ( ie when one is down for servicing, the other is still running, hence the changes is no drastic ! ). I NEVER NEVER feed live food ! and I used a Dulpha Temp. controller to maintain the water temp.
Reckon the &amp;quot; freaky weather &amp;quot; for the last few days have some impact coz' my children [ :Grin: ] especially my zebras have been very uneasy too ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Sorry off topic.
> Akoh, have your other catfish other than the zebra spawned? 
> Also do you have gravel on all your tanks.
> ----------------


Ikan, other than the L046, my Dwarf Royal Twig Catfish have spawned too !. The breeding tank are with gravel for easy insertion of pvc tubing. The community tank ( where I kept my main pleco collection ) is &amp;quot; bare bottom &amp;quot; ( for easy maintenance lah ! ).
I currently planning to breed the L273, I have two pcs in my main tank, planning to get a few more BUT BUT they are damn X and damn hard to come by too !.  :Sad:   :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

Thanks for the tips, Allen!  :Wink:  

You've just given me an idea about switching my filters around, which will benefit 2 tanks! Great! :Smile:  

Cheers!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> You've just given me an idea about switching my filters around, which will benefit 2 tanks! Great! 
> 
> Cheers!
> ----------------


Flor ! , I'm also toying with the idea of having a centralise filtration system for my plecos tanks, the advantages are : 
- better control of water parameter.
- lower energy consumption ( compare to current )
- easy maintenance
The disadvantage is :
- one kenna the rest oso kenna  :Sad:  
Cheers ! [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

Allen, I don't mean a centralized filtration system for me - save money but will get more stress![:0] [ :Grin: ] 

For my case, 1 tank needed a bigger (supporting) filter but the other needed a smaller one, so I planned to switch. But in the end, I just used the bigger (canister actually) filter for the small tank and leave the supporting filter to &amp;quot;project for the future&amp;quot; - buy another canister later. :Razz:  

Nothing beats canister filters, easier and lesser maintenance! Centralized? Like you said, one down, all gone![ :Knockout: ] 

(Just saw Gan's lastest thread - a set of all-also-nice plecos, just right for a newly infected plecomaniac!)[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> (Just saw Gan's lastest thread - a set of all-also-nice plecos, just right for a newly infected plecomaniac!)[] 
> ----------------


Flor ! check out L270 ! nice pleco ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## akoh

Last evening I dropped by Gan FF for a quick look on what he've &amp;quot; in store &amp;quot;, man ! plenty of PLECOS LAH !, managed to picked up a L270 and another one which I have been looking for quite a while ! LDA22 ! BUT it does look like a LDA26 ! Well ! who cares ! both are nice ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

Wah allen I think now you cant find them in your tank full of giants plecos laio!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Jeff, yah ! overshadow by the bigger ones especially the L025 and adonis !, anyway they'll be okay coz' plenty of hideouts lah ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## andygan

Hi Guys! I'm planning to get a 2 ft tank just for all the pleco I have. Do you think it's a good idea? I'm planning to use my spare overhead filter for it. Do you think a 2ft is enough? 
Really going crazy liao. :Razz:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hi Guys! I'm planning to get a 2 ft tank just for all the pleco I have. Do you think it's a good idea? I'm planning to use my spare overhead filter for it. Do you think a 2ft is enough? 
> Really going crazy liao. 
> ----------------


andy !, if you're really crazy about collecting plecos ( like me  :Razz:  ), think you better get a bigger tank ( like 4' ) coz' I started off with 1 unit of 4', now I have 1-6',2-4' and 2-2' ( for quarantine ) and planning to get another 6' ! ALL FOR PLECOS ONLY !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ].
Good water parameter and strong &amp;quot; current &amp;quot; are the basic requirement of plecos, reckon you better invest on a good external canister filter ( ehiem 2028 ). Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## andygan

Thanks for the advise,akoh...but my house only have another small space for a 2ft. If it's got to be 2ft, will it do?

----------


## lighter

If you like a community of them, get species from the Peckoltia, Ancistrus, Hypancistrus, etc family. They dont grow big thus easier to manage!

If not, turn it into a zebra breeding tank or a bristlenose breeding tank, also very nice man! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## andygan

Hey ahkoh, I just bought another 6 more pleco from Gan on Sat. Now I have 13 pleco altogether...is it too crowded? 
Can I buy somemore? :Razz:  

Think I'm really crazy this time...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hey ahkoh, I just bought another 6 more pleco from Gan on Sat. Now I have 13 pleco altogether...is it too crowded? 
> Can I buy somemore? 
> 
> Think I'm really crazy this time...[] 
> ----------------


andy ! think you better go easy coz' 13 pcs is already too crowded for a 2'tank !, [:0] , hold your horses ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## andygan

Akoh, I'm having a 3ft tank...not a 2ft. Don't worry! So can or not?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Akoh, I'm having a 3ft tank...not a 2ft. Don't worry! So can or not?
> ----------------


There is a basic guideline, can't extactly remember the formula ! think it's 1 inch of fish for every 10 litres of water. eg if the volume of your tank is 300 litres, then the total length of fish is 30 inches ( 30 pcs of 1 inch fish or 15 pcs of 2 inches ). Can someone pls confirm this formula ! Xie Xie ! Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

Think it's 1 inch per gallon of water. :Wink:

----------


## andygan

So I have a 3 X 1.5 X 1.5 tank...how many pleco can I keep?
I also have abt 50 tetras,6 Rams,6 Guorami and 3 Platis.
Thanks again! :Smile:

----------


## andygan

Hey coryfav, I saw your pictures on your website. Really very nice home you have for your pleco. May I know where you bought your &amp;quot;highrise flats&amp;quot;? I'm looking for something like that but could never find it. Please let me know. Thanks a million! :Kiss:

----------


## andygan

???

----------


## mrs budak

> ----------------
> On 3/12/2003 12:01:30 AM 
> 
> Hi! I'm new in keeping plecos.....
> ----------------


and in another post...




> ----------------
> So I have a 3 X 1.5 X 1.5 tank...how many pleco can I keep? 
> I also have abt 50 tetras,6 Rams,6 Guorami and 3 Platis. 
> ----------------



Wise words from mrs budak:

Wah piang eh, mrs budak thinks you not only new to plecos, you also new to fish-keeping leh! After so many posts still cannot figure out ah?

Good luck to your fish. [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## lighter

Hi Andygan,

I think besides the 1 fish per gallon rule, you need to see if your filtration can tahan all the bioload. Having a very &amp;quot;strong&amp;quot; filter in this case is necessary especially when you're keeping many plecos in the tank. I'm using a 1500l/hr wet/dry and a unit of 3338 for my 3ft and I think its barely enough.

----------


## akoh

Jeff ! finally ! ! ! found my replacement ! just got my hands on 2 pcs of L066 King Tiger Pleco ! damn chio ! coz' the scribble pattern or network pattern damn unique ! [:0] [ :Grin: ] , cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

wah!! My only scribbling pleco now is L260! [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## mrs budak

> ----------------
> On 4/4/2003 12:00:38 PM 
> 
> Hi Andygan,
> 
> I think besides the 1 fish per gallon rule, you need to see if your filtration can tahan all the bioload. Having a very &amp;quot;strong&amp;quot; filter in this case is necessary especially when you're keeping many plecos in the tank. I'm using a 1500l/hr wet/dry and a unit of 3338 for my 3ft and I think its barely enough. 
> ----------------


I don't think he will be able to understand what you're saying. What is &amp;quot;bioload&amp;quot;? What is &amp;quot;water parameter&amp;quot; etc??

Instead of wasting all his money buying all those expensive and rare fish and killing them, he should invest his money in a fish-keeping guide and do some serious reading up. He's obviously not prepared to keep fish and therefore shouldn't be doing so.

Anyway I don't think you can manipulate the bioload of a tank so much that it can take up to like 3 or 4X its &amp;quot;normally allowable&amp;quot; bioload. I stand to be corrected though.

Btw it's 1 inch per gallon. You cannot keep 1 3 feet snakehead in a 1 gallon tank right? :P

----------


## Goondoo

----------------



> I don't think he will be able to understand what you're saying. What is &amp;amp;amp;quot;bioload&amp;amp;amp;quot;? What is &amp;amp;amp;quot;water parameter&amp;amp;amp;quot; etc??
> 
> Instead of wasting all his money buying all those expensive and rare fish and killing them, he should invest his money in a fish-keeping guide and do some serious reading up. He's obviously not prepared to keep fish and therefore shouldn't be doing so.
> 
> Anyway I don't think you can manipulate the bioload of a tank so much that it can take up to like 3 or 4X its &amp;amp;amp;quot;normally allowable&amp;amp;amp;quot; bioload. I stand to be corrected though.
> 
> Btw it's 1 inch per gallon. You cannot keep 1 3 feet snakehead in a 1 gallon tank right? :P
> ----------------


*tink tink* 
*You Win! Perfect!*

Any next challenger?!?  :Evil:   :Evil:  [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> wah!! My only scribbling pleco now is L260! [] My favourites one now are L66, L250 and L333, but I never see L250 and L333 here in SG, have you?
> ----------------


The &amp;quot; German supplier &amp;quot; claim that it's not a L066 ! more a L333 but after a &amp;quot; de-stress&amp;quot; in my main tank ! confirm L066 ! [ :Grin: ] .

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## andygan

To: Mrs Budak
I am indeed a newbie and that is why I'm here to ask the things that I don't know and don't understand. But...with people like you helping me would do no help so I would really appreciate if you could keep your &amp;quot;useless&amp;quot; comments to yourself as you are of no help to me or any other newbies that wants to learn. Thank you very much!

----------


## mrs budak

Obviously you have not caught on what me and several other more polite members have been telling you (in this and the other infamous tetra thread).

Our useless comment to you is: read up properly before even attempting to keep fish (and plecos at that).

Giving you pointers is useless because you have no idea &amp;quot;why&amp;quot;, you only know the &amp;quot;what.&amp;quot;

It is worse when we give you all sorts of advice and you don't even know what that means! (&amp;quot;what is water parameter&amp;quot;? dunno what is wattage of lights, dunno what substrate is, dunno what filter media is...)

Many members here are working people or full-time students and don't have time to give basic lessons in fish-keeping. The onus is on the fish keeper to do his own reading up. Please do not expect to be spoon-fed here.

My next useless comment is this: your tank is obviously overcrowded (my guess is it's a new tank) causing massive ammonia compounds to build up and poisoning and killing your fish.

And it's because you're a newbie who didn't bother to read up basics in fishkeeping (nitrogen cycle, bioload, filtration system, etc).

Had you started with the basic reading up and be a bit more patient in building up your tank, you wouldn't be having so many problems and causing fits in the other members reading of your disasters (more like the fish's disaster).

My final useless comment is this: do your fish a favour and donate some of them them to someone who knows better, and who has the space to take in your fish. Otherwise you can of course let &amp;quot;nature&amp;quot; do its job and therefore, no doubt we will be hearing of more fish deaths in the days to come.

----------


## turaco

When Mrs Budak said something, you ought to listen![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] No doubt they sound a bit  :Mad:   :Mad:  but these are good advise. Good luck to your fish..

----------


## kenny_G

i agree with budak, no one can help you and your fish if you do not first help yourself.

anyway pls stop buying fish, especially pleco because i tink your tank is overcrowded. especially that they have very high bioload, as in they **** alot.

ken

----------


## vinz

Andy,

In AQ, there is a forum called Aquatic FAQ. In there is a thread called &amp;quot;Websites&amp;quot;. It lists some informative websites. Those should help.

Mrs Budak is right (she is fierce, but gives good advice), a lot of us are full time students or hold full time jobs, some married with children. Basic things you need to understand as a fishkeeper like the Nitrogen cycle, toxicity, etc, cannot be taught in a few sentences. Which is why we came up with a list of good websites for beginner's to start with.

----------


## andygan

I'm sorry if I was rude but I just feel very lost and very in need of help. But what I got was lecturing. Would anyone be happy? I want to keep fishes and pleco so I'm learning but I get comments like that on me.[ :Embarassed: ] 
Anyway, thank you everyone for the advises.

----------


## mrs budak

Yes, you want to keep fish. Surely you also want to keep them alive too? So please get some good books to read so that you know how to keep your fish alive and happy. You want to learn right? Go to the library and pick up a fish-keeping book for a start.

Do things must be patient. Keeping fish is not like cooking instant noodles, add water and add fish. The fish tank can take up to 1 month to mature before you can really start stocking your fish.

Then maybe you will learn why your fish are dying and therefore won't get lectured by me for not knowing your basics.

Meanwhile please stop doing stupid things like keep adding fish to your tank.

----------


## urbanjungleman

AKoh, I think the L333 you got is here in GAN's farm. Only half tank of them. Are you in Singapore?
Andy, don't be discourage. All of us paid tuition fees along the way- some will pay more than the others. Hang in there, as long as your passion for L numbers remains, I believe that you will succeed eventually- not only to keep them, but even breeding is possible.

One word of advise- always ask yourself: have I done my water change this week?

UJMan

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 4/10/2003 10:02:39 PM 
> 
> AKoh, I think the L333 you got is here in GAN's farm. Only half tank of them. Are you in Singapore?
> 
> UJMan
> ----------------


Whopee ! gotta go &amp;amp; take a look this afternoon ! ! ! [ :Grin: ]. I just got back from Redang ! DM-ing a big group of divers ! for the last 4 days ! man ! ! anyway it was a good break from WORK ! [ :Grin: ]. Thanks for the update !

Safe Diving! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

Max ! u're sure it's L333 and not L066 ? [:0] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## urbanjungleman

that's why I informed you to go verify, my king.
btw, Aqrama postponed till june you know?
ujm

----------


## BFG

er, u address the 'King' by calling him My Lord. Only the Queen would call him my King.

Pleco Nut King Akoh, please forgive this travesty caused by this ill informed subject. Has the Lord indulged in purchasing the fable Blue Eyed Suttoni from the merchant Charles at Biotope? Your loyal subject is awaiting your reply.
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Has the Lord indulged in purchasing the fable Blue Eyed Suttoni from the merchant Charles at Biotope? Your loyal subject is awaiting your reply.
> [] [] [] [] [] 
> ----------------


Damn ! damn ! damn ! somebody else beat me to it !  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  I was there yesterday to verify whether it is the &amp;quot; Blue eyed suttoni BUT the &amp;quot; guy &amp;quot; came ! paid ! &amp;amp; left ! man ! anyway Charles will try &amp;amp; bring in another pc. for me ! man ! I can't wait !  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Safe Diving ! 
HRM Akoh 
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## BFG

1 pc only? Why not get 2 pair? Can last u a long time shud they breed!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> 1 pc only? Why not get 2 pair? Can last u a long time shud they breed!
> ----------------


IF IF only charles can bring in more ! I sure cheong one ! man ! look like I have to do more dive trips ! [ :Knockout: ]  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

